# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Масяня (мультик для взрослых). Автор Олег Куваев

## Lampada

*The language barrier*    (with English subs)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYl1cc5t4I0  
Ой, ну и душно было в этом чате!   Oh, it was so nasty in this chat!  
Ой, алле! Это кто там такой добрый в восемь ночи звонить, а?           Oh, hallo! Who the hell dared to call me at night, at 8 a.m.?!  
Ой, алле, Масечка родная, выручай!                        Oh, hallo, dear Masechka, help!  
У меня тут приятель приехал из Германии...                             My friend from Germany came here recently...  
Очень хочет в Питер,                                    He wants to visit Piter (SPb) very much  
а мне самой прям так некогда, прям так некогда!  but I don't have any time, I'm so busy!  
Ладно, ладно!  Ok, ok!  
Ой, ёклмн!  Oh, darn it...  
Блин! Чего? Какого немца? Damn! What? Which German?!  
Холодно, блин!  It's cold, damn it...  
Надо крепче спать, надо крепче спать  I should have slept better, I should have slept better...  
Eh, hallo, eh! prifet! ich.. ya.. eh..  
Eh, hеllo, eh.. hi! i.. i.. eh..  
Гутен, блин, хренов, таг!  Guten, damn it, f...ing, tag!  
Потопали, потопали!  Come on, come on!  
Короче, вот тебе Невский - наша главная, блин, Штрассе  To tell the story short, this is Nevsky, our main, damn it, street.  
Эрмитаж прямо, матрёшки направо,  Hermitage is straight, matryoshki are rightwards.  
В Питере валюту меняют только по паспорту  In Piter they exchange currency only by passport  
Пока! хехехе  Bye, hehehe.  
Eh, Entschuldig.. Я хотел не дома смотреть..  Eh, excuse me.. I'd like not to look at buildings  
Я хотел люди.. э.. как это? тусовать?.  but I'd like to people.. eh.. how is it? socialize?  
Кхм... Нда? ТЫ что, нормальный что ли?  Hum... really? are you normal or what?  
Ну, ладно, в Эрмитаж сходи всё-таки  Well, ok, but go to Hermitage anyway  
Встретимся тут часов.. э.. через шесть  We will meet here in... eh... 6 hours  
За меньшее ты всё равно оттуда не выберешься просто, хехехе  You will not get outta there for less time anyway, hehehe  
Э, Бундешвер, ну что, загрузился там духовно?  Hey, Bundeswehr, have you spiritualized there or what?  
Залазь, поедем тусанёмся малость, хехехе  Get in, let's go to have fun a bit, hehehe  
О, сколько вас там много!  Oh, how many of you are there!  
А где мы начнём?  And where will we start?  
Хехе, не важно, друг, где начнём,  Hehe, it's not that important, friend, where we will start,  
важно, друг, где закончим! хехехе  It's important, friend, where we will finish! Hehehe!  
О-о-ой, телефон - проклятье человечества!!  O-o-oh, a phone is a damnation of the mankind!!!  
Аллё? Кто там ещё жив?  Hallo? Who is still alive there?  
Аллё, Маська, а где мой немец, а?  Hallo, Mas'ka, and where is my German, uh?  
Бр! Как, где?  Br! What do you mean "where"?  
Мы ж тебе его вчера с проводником послали, блин!  Yesterday We sent him with a conductor to you, damn it!  
Ты мне, дорогушечка, Лохматого прислала!  You, my darling, sent me Lochmatyi!  
Он щас в ванной, вот послушай, что там с ним творится, угу.  He is in the bathroom now, listen to what's going on with him, uh-huh.  
[Something in German )] 
Ой, щас посмотрю, что-то тут валялось, э...  Oh, I'll look now.. something was lying here, eh...  
Так, что-то незнакомое...  So, this is something unfamiliar...  
А я-то думала, чего это он не пристаёт?..  And that's why I wondered why he didn't hit on me...  
Ладно! Вышлю самолётом, блин,  Ok! I will send him by airplane, damn it,  
если у него деньги есть, хехехе  if he's got some money, hehehe  
И куда у них только акцент девается..  I wonder where their accents dissapear.. 
Ой! Извини, майн Фройнд, ой.. ой  Oh! Sorry, my friend, oh... oh!!  
А теперь.. а теперь - славно славно поспать, And now.. and now I'm gonna sleep very very well  
славно славно поспать!! Ой!!  sleep very very well!! oh!  
Ach, mein liebe Avgustin, Avgustin, A.. hehehe!

----------


## Lampada

*Show-business* (with English subs)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6Y2izosaSw

----------


## Mist

> Show-business

 Haha, this one is in my favs ))

----------

